# apcupsd:  /usr/sbin/apcupsd missing (SOLVED)

## Akaihiryuu

I just noticed this problem today.  I happened to finally reboot to change the kernel, I compiled a new kernel about a month ago and just never got around to rebooting.  Anyway, apcupsd failed to start, it complained about /usr/sbin/apcupsd being missing.  I looked, and it wasn't there.  I reemerged apcupsd, it seemed to compile, I noticed a couple of error code 1's scrolling by, but when it merged nothing was put in /usr/sbin.  The errors were just related to snmp, apcupsd.c was the first thing compiled and I didn't see a problem.  Has anyone else run into this?  I tried several different versions to no avail.Last edited by Akaihiryuu on Fri Mar 02, 2007 5:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Well, I fixed it...it was related to SNMP.  I put -snmp in package.use for apcupsd, re-emerged, and everything works now.

----------

## ppoudrier

I have the same problem except that I need to use snmp.

If anyone find a way to compile apcupsd using snmp, please advise.

Thank's

----------

## knifeyspoony

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=159354

----------

